# how much is too much



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

i was wondering how much is too much for the p to eat feeders. i can tell he ate alot because his stomach is fat. is that good for him or not.

i usually feed him once a week with about 1 dozen feeders and this time it was 3 weeks and about 1 1/2 to 2 dozen.

i was just wondering :smile:


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

How big is he? Anyways i doubt he will explode hehe.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

For the most part, its rare to hear of a piranha getting sick from feeders.. Maybe cause they eat rotting meat in the wild. I would be more concerned about SBD (swim bladder disease) and bloat gut. I dont think it is ever good to stuff your fish. First of all you are producing more waste for nothing. The body can only process so much food, everthing else is overkill and is just quickly released partially undigested. Its good to maybe only feed every 3 days and just feed less.


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

why dont you just feed your fish smaller proportions and every few days instead of going 3 weeks without food.


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

because lately when i have my days off (which is tues and wed) the lfs had no feeders until last nite.

i work 12-13 hours 5 days a week and i know he was hungry because he was trying to get to my dogs tail while it was wagging in front of him


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

This issue is very debatable. Some poeple say feeding your fish too much is not good for their health. Believe it or not but fish can suffer from obsesity. Feeding your fish too little is also bad. Feeding your fish just right is the best IMO. You do not need to feed your piranha until he looks a ballon. I have read that the best way to feed your fish is every other day. In the wild fish do not eat everyday and not as good as what you are feeding them. So when they get to gorge themselve all the sudden it can alter the body metablism and health.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I never feed my fish on a regular pattern, I change it up all the time. I sometimes feed every other day, or wait 4 days to feed. They always eat everything and are very aggressive toward eating. I think overfeeding is way worse than underfeeding.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I never feed my fish on a regular pattern, I change it up all the time. I sometimes feed every other day, or wait 4 days to feed. They always eat everything and are very aggressive toward eating. I think overfeeding is way worse than underfeeding.


 agree..also too much feeding is going to cause water problems..i feed every third day..and its the best thing i have ever done..keeps the water well maintained and i don't have to pay an arm and a legs in the end to feed them..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thePACK said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > I never feed my fish on a regular pattern, I change it up all the time. I sometimes feed every other day, or wait 4 days to feed. They always eat everything and are very aggressive toward eating. I think overfeeding is way worse than underfeeding.
> ...


 thats what i just started and i love it 
not to bad on the pocket and when food hits the water they compete for it


----------

